# Used Batteries, Normal and Deep Cycle



## ERDCO (Dec 29, 2014)

Just an FYI in case no one has mentioned this before, I was at my local Pull A Part junk yard the other day and they have used batteries cheap, I don't recall what the normal car batteries were, but the deep cycle marine ones were $40, I think you can also purchase a warranty for a few dollars more.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I wouldn't put too much faith in a scrap yard battery, but if it is no good, you can sell for scrap and get most of your money back. Recycling centers are paying 27 cents/lb for junk batteries in my area. I remove batteries from my work sites occasionally.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

if they will load test the batteries before you buy them they could be an OK deal, I get "OK" batteries from a scrap guy and some are really good, but at least 1/2 of them end up going in his next battery load. 
If I had to pay for them even at say $30.00 they wouldn't be that good of a deal, new ones at Costco are less than $100.00


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I got one that was brand new in a car, but was discharged. 
I bought it for $25 and then went to Wal-Mart and got it's same exact twin (date stickers were only 2 months apart).

That way if the used one died, I now had a warranty. I put the pair in my Cummins diesel and they lasted 7 years.


----------

